# CPC Coder/Medical Biller Looking For Position in So. CA or WA



## drakena74 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am looking for a position in either Southern CA (Orange County Area) or in WA (Seattle, around Seattle area or Kitsap County).

Please contact me at jdewitte@usa.com if interested.

Thank you!

*OBJECTIVE*
To obtain a position in a medical office or hospital setting that will allow me to use up-to-date and current knowledge of ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS coding and physician billing.

*EDUCATION*
North Orange County Regional Occupation Program (NOCROP), Fullerton CA

Medical Core – Certificate of Completion - Aug 2003
ICD-9 & CPT Coding – Certificate of Completion - Jan 2004 & Jun 2008
Computerized Medical Insurance Billing - Certificate of Completion Aug 2008
*CERTIFICATIONS*


CPC Certified - June 2009
*ORGANIZATIONS*


AAPC (American Academy of Professional Coders) - Apr 2008
*EMPLOYMENT HISTORY*

William D. Mosier, M.D.
Fullerton, CA
May 2008 - Present	

South Coast Eye Care Centers
Laguna Hills, CA
July 2005 - May 2008

Medical Billing/Insurance Specialist/Coder 

Familiar with HMO’s (senior & commercial), commercial and private PPO’s, federal/state funded insurances, and most visions plans.
Bill insurances electronically through clearinghouse, insurance website or on CMS-1500 claim form.
Patient and insurance collections, posting, and delinquent accounts.
Back up for front desk by answering phones, make appointments, file desk, and check patient’s in/out.
Follow up and appeal on patient claims with all insurances for corrected billing, non-payments, overpayments/underpayments, etc.
Verify insurances, request authorizations & preauthorizations, and prepare charts.
Set up accounts online with insurance websites to get claim status and insurance EOBs as well as up to date insurance information more effectively.  As well as current coding and billing guidelines for each insurance and e-mail updates.
Update existing insurance contracts or prepare new application/contracts for physicians.
Make sure NPI numbers and information was up to date and accurate.
Go to seminars regularly to keep up to date on all information through Medicare, AAO, CMA, TriWest/TriCare, Medi-Cal, and through above organizations.

2004 - 2005	     PRN Technical Writer	CompPartners, Irvine CA
2003 - 2004	     Department Assistant	CorVel Corp., Orange CA
2002 - 0003	     Admin. Asst.		Various Temp. Agencis, CA
2001 - 2002	     Receptionist		Orepac, Chino CA
2000 - 2001	     Front Desk		Dr. Jan Lukac, M.D., Brea CA

*SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS*

Increased office revenue by sending claims electronically either directly to insurances or through a clearinghouse, instead of paper claims.  Setup EFT with insurances and download insurance ERA’s electronically to post to patients accounts.
Workers’ Compensation billing and collections.  Made sure all forms were filled out correctly and signed.  
Bill and collect for up to three ophthalmologists who practice out of two offices.
Assistant for two departments for workers’ compensation company; prepare and mail contracts for new network doctors, design new forms, locate doctors for third parties, as well as regular administrative duties.  
Type 50+ wpm, 10,000+ Ten Key by Touch, Alphanumeric Data Entry
Proficient with IBM/PC compatible applications in MS Word, Excel, Internet Explorer, Netscape Navigator, MS Outlook, Lotus Notes.
Specialized software includes Officemate by Marchon, Maxim Eyes Software, Medisoft, Practice Expert, Centricity and Carevault.
The implementation and submission of medical letters and reports to in house and third party clients.
Transcribe physician dictation into a client specific word document format with demographic and patient specific detailed information.
Submit and retrieve Peer Review activity via fax, dictation, and e-mail submissions.
Organize and generate Peer Review activity in specific time parameters and maintain productivity in a fast-paced environment.
Assist clients and Medical Director in performing tasks within the unit.
Identify problems and troubleshooting Peer Review activity on multiple levels to ensure a smooth transition between the reviewing physician and client expectations.

*REFERENCES* - Letters of recommendation and references are available upon request.


----------

